# probleme bei emerge rt2500

## bastjan

hi!

ich verusche das paket rt2500 zu installieren. leider bekomme ich dabei eine fehlermeldung, die mir gar nichts sagt.

 *Quote:*   

>  * 
> 
>  * ERROR: net-wireless/rt2500-1.1.0_pre2007071515 failed.
> 
>  * Call stack:
> ...

 

wenn ich nun 

hat jemand ne idee was ich ändern muss? wäre für jeden tipp dankbar!

----------

## franzf

Poste mal bitte bissl mehr Augabe  :Wink: 

Das ist die Ausgabe von portage dass etwas falsch gelaufen ist.

Das was nun falsch gelaufen ist steht weiter oben. Gib mal 50 Zeilen mehr, oder such nach dem ersten Auftreten von error.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## bastjan

 *Quote:*   

>  * Preparing rt2500 module
> 
> make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r4'
> 
>   CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2500-1.1.0_pre2007071515/work/rt2500-cvs-2007071515/Module/rtmp_main.o
> ...

 

das ist eigentlich die gesamte ausgabe

----------

## franzf

OK, schau mal hier, selbes Problem:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=207930

Scheinbar ein Problem mit >=kernel-2.6.24.

Es wird auf die Verwendung des in-kernel-Treibers verwiesen.

Wenn du Probleme mit dem in-kernel-Treiber haben solltest, ist vllt. ein Firmware-update notwendig.

Grüße

Franz

----------

